# Double WOW



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Slot-Car...180871940521?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a1ccec9a9

Can someone loan me some money?
SJJ


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

It will never sell.Not at that price.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Rider,
Not even free shipping. Its amazing how many were made. 

Wonder how many people have a collection that large ,or with that many rear items?
SJJ


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

What? No Playcraft Impala? Psssssht.

trololololol

--rick


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

this is why i am no longer a collector,you will never get your investment back.
back in the late '80s and early '90s i had a thunderjet/afx collection of over 700 cars i pretty much took a beating in the end when i finally sold them all in groups which was nothing but aggravation.
today most people are looking for basket case/parts lots to play with,
after all these are just toy cars that should be palyed with not hoarded.
anyway good luck to the seller.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

That's over $100 a car! I know there are some rare cars here, but lots of commom stuff too. I think about half of that would be more realistic.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*my guess.....*

free listing, showing off collection and if someone bites.... well that's the rate for the collection. I think he's about 75,000 too high, but I have no interest in most of those cars. 

picktown,


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> *snip * free listing, showing off collection and if someone bites.... well that's the rate for the collection.
> 
> picktown,


i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> I think he's about 75,000 too high...picktown,


No way. The only way you can get value for a collection is if you happen to find someone who wants most of the collection for themselves. No one who wants only a fraction of any collection will pay anywhere near assumed and/or hoped-for value price for the whole thing. Far too much work involved in selling off the unwanted pieces. 

Having a multiple manufacturer collection complicates that even further as you need to find someone who wants cars across all the various manufacturers.

On top of that, asking an average of about $100 per car is highly unrealistic. Maybe there are a few cars that would bring that price or higher from a few serious collectors, but your target audience is very small for a very small part of that collection.

If the seller thinks there is gold there, take out the high dollar cars and sell them seperately. Break out the various manufacturer's into their own lots. Then try to get your $5-$10 per car on the common cars sold in a lot - especially if they are used.

If we were talking about new cars still in the package, then you could try to get back what you paid (or at least equal to the cost of new cars today). But unfortunately, if you collected these cars hoping to use them to fund your retirement, it ain't gonna happen.

Joe


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Collecting*

I used to collect 1:64Sc. Hot Wheels back in the Mid 90's 
Had 1,400 total lucky for me when I sold them less then a year later & doubled my money at $2800. ~ All where NIB
And they where just the more common ones & very few TH's.
With HW's you had to sell them wile they where sill Hot & other collectors where afraid they would never get the opportunity again to find them. 
If you waited to long you mint have broke even when they cooled off.
Now days if you get sixty cents per car your lucky. 

I didn't plan it that way but needed the money to buy a 1.1 car. 
The thrill of collecting them was grate, Getting the right stock person to
open a fresh case for you in the stock room, was kind of cheating but everyone did it. I didn't go as far as waiting till 9am At K-Mart when the doors opened
to race other collectors back to the toy department. LOL
Or had any friends that worked at Toys R' Us either as a lookout when new cars arrived. ~ The Good Old Day's of Collecting ~


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Collection...*

I can't imagine something like this really appealing to that many people. 

Let's see, I think I will start collecting slot cars and drop $25k or in this case $120k.. and then.. well... I guess I'm about done collecting now.. 

Why bother. That would be like buying every variation of AFX cars, or Tyco, or Tjets for $xxxxx and then what?

My kid or wife will probably dump my collection when I drop dead unexpectedly, and all the years of wondering how much my collection is worth, won't matter..

I will say - if you think something is REALLY that rare, think again. How many other people have one on their wall? 

Just my $120k... I mean 2 cents..

-Marc and marcus


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> free listing, showing off collection and if someone bites.... well that's the rate for the collection. I think he's about 75,000 too high, but I have no interest in most of those cars.
> 
> picktown,


Right on. I'd like to have some of that early stuff, Playcraft would be kool. But I'd rather find it than bid on it. If that guy had his collection up just on his website, few would look. Post a $120K slot car BIN auction...... different story. 

All that free listing stuff is good business for epay. Attracts listings and traffic that otherwise wouldn't be there (like the link at the top of this thread). And if you window shop, there is a chance you will buy something. How many of you looked at a rare car or two in that collection and then searched for any individual listings for sale just to see?


----------

